# Tangier Sound



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

Me and a buddy are going to take a hike and troll around Tangier Sound. Any suggestions on what to use? Were gonna use an umbrella lure and some schoolie's for sure , but any other tips , info would be great. THANKS


----------

